# Deca Vs NPP



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 8, 2015)

DECA vs. NPP ? Pros? Cons? 


Which do you prefer?

I'm thinking about trying deca durabolin just curious how similar these two really are


----------



## Popeye (Dec 8, 2015)

Nandrolone Decanoate and Nandrolone PhenylPropionate are the same. 

Just like test is test...nandy is nandy, the only difference being the slow acting and fast acting ester. 

Decanoate is a VERY slow ester, once a week pin, good to pair with a long ester test, cypionate or enanthate...to ease the pinning schedule, and needs to be taken for longer to reap benefits...say at least 16 weeks. Clearing rate is slow.

NPP is a faster ester, pin twice a week at least or go M/W/F, best to pair with TPP or prop because of similar clearing rates and to ease the pinning schedule. It kicks in faster so you don't need to run it as long.

Nandy has a brutal shutdown on your system...so keep that in mind, too.

I'm tired as fuk right now, so that's all I got for ya...

I hope that helps and maybe others will chime in on experiences or more info


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 8, 2015)

Nandy is dandy.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 8, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> DECA vs. NPP ? Pros? Cons?
> 
> 
> Which do you prefer?
> ...


I like Npp better,deca gave me too much water retention and felt sluggish a lot,where the npp doesn't,I'll never go back to deca


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 8, 2015)

Run npp with test p, run nd with test e or c. 

Deca is delightful BC your stoked.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 8, 2015)

Npp can be ran with test e/c just fine. The half lives aren't that much different.


----------



## DF (Dec 8, 2015)

Love Deca!!!!! Love it! & Boobs!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 8, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I like Npp better,deca gave me too much water retention and felt sluggish a lot,where the npp doesn't,I'll never go back to deca



Ok thanks ppl. This is what I meant In terms of results sides etc. I understand they are the same compound with different esters but I still notice many people experience different results with each one...My friend just hopped on Deca Durabolin and he's looking giant, much more giant than when he was on NPP?..I also have tried npp but honestly expected more? It must be the water weight..


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 9, 2015)

I run my npp with test e all the time


----------



## Popeye (Dec 9, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> This is what I meant In terms of results sides etc. I understand they are the same compound with different esters but I still notice many people experience different results with each one



My bad BC...I read the last sentence in your original post differently, I guess.

I feel like any longer ester compound creates more water retention. I get quite the moon face on Deca though and some pretty shitty acne on my shoulders. Joint relief is amazing, strength, size...

I've only kicked off with NPP so can't really give my opinion on that.

And my first post recommended matching esters for simplicity. 

You can run any ester with any ester. You just can't pin them the same...ie, enth once a week is fine, PP once a week, no...


----------



## Popeye (Dec 9, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> I like Npp better,deca gave me too much water retention and felt sluggish a lot,where the npp doesn't,I'll never go back to deca



Do you have the same joint benefits when you run npp, Bulls?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 9, 2015)

Popeye said:


> Do you have the same joint benefits when you run npp, Bulls?



Yes actually I do man!! I do 2cc m/w/f


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 9, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Ok thanks ppl. This is what I meant In terms of results sides etc. I understand they are the same compound with different esters but I still notice many people experience different results with each one...My friend just hopped on Deca Durabolin and he's looking giant, much more giant than when he was on NPP?..I also have tried npp but honestly expected more? It must be the water weight..



I've ran Deca Durabolin a few times and it always took a long time to soak in. Yes it will get you huge but if he just hopped on it I'm thinking it might not be the deca thats blowing him up.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 9, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I've ran Deca Durabolin a few times and it always took a long time to soak in. Yes it will get you huge but if he just hopped on it I'm thinking it might not be the deca thats blowing him up.



Another reason I like NPP better,so much faster Z


----------



## Maijah (Dec 9, 2015)

I noticed great strength gains with npp after a few weeks. Deca put much more weight on me though. But...I really don't care if im holding water, I love feeling like a tick.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 9, 2015)

Maijah said:


> I noticed great strength gains with npp after a few weeks. Deca put much more weight on me though. But...I really don't care if im holding water, I love feeling like a tick.



I hear ya man,yes I gained more weight to.....I know it's odd to say but I've been big all my life and I don't want that anymore lol!! Getting to old!!!


----------

